# Some nice sheep from yesterday's charter



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jan 19, 2017)

They asked for quality and I think the capt delivered. Threw back a lot of keepers and not much by catch. Saw a right whale as well but can't load the video


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jan 19, 2017)

Awesome!   was that on the New Boat?


----------



## trippcasey (Jan 19, 2017)

Man Im missing all the fun! Ive been out of the game with a bad shoulder. I cant wait to get back on the water.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jan 19, 2017)

No the new boat won't be running trips till march


----------



## doeboy1 (Jan 19, 2017)

Nice trip! Y'all got a weight on the big one?


----------



## Redbow (Jan 20, 2017)

Some good eating for sure, congrats on your catch..


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jan 21, 2017)

I think the big one here was only eight. The big ones will start mid February through March.


----------

